# Blocking off crate what to use?



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am in the same situation, though my pup won't be here for about 3-3/4 weeks (not that I am counting). I look forward to seeing suggestions.


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

I should have thought of this sooner it's almost bedtime here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I always use a small plastic puppy crate until about 4 mths. Canadian Tire often has them for 50% off and the size I use is $24.99. I like the small crate because I can move it between the family room, my bedroom, the car and my office. Sometimes even that crate is too big, and I block it off with a plastic storage box, and you can see how well that worked :doh:. Normally I put the box in upside down, but that particular puppy felt the need to turn it over and sleep in it everytime she went in the crate.

Remington Pet Carrier, Junior - Medium Pets | Canadian Tire (the larger one)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have never partitioned off our extra-large crate (used it for 3 puppies so far). I know it's suppose to keep them from poop/peeing in the crate but ours never did.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

They sell crates with a partition. That's what I used. I slowly made the space larger as he grew and then removed the partition once I knew he was totally potty trained. Maybe, at the pet store, they are able to sell them separately. I can't think of any other way with the exception of the previous response you got.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We started with the 24 x 36 inch crate when Casper was 9 weeks old. We did not partition the crate and he never peed/pooped in there. We also gave him a blanket from day one and he never chewed it up. I suspect we are on the fortunate side.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Our old crate didn't have a divider, so we blocked it off with cardboard and duct tape. That worked fine except that the duct tape left some residue on the wire once we removed the barrier.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a large airline type crate for Toby and he was just fine with it, never urinated or pooped in it at all. I put a blanket in it, a couple of toys and he was perfectly fine and comfy.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

You can google dog crate dividers there are plenty but here is one link

MidWest Folding Dog Crate Divider Panel - 1800PetSupplies.com


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

We have two large crates, one was a plastic shell for night time in our bed room and one for day time attached to a through wall doggy door. The day time crate came with a divider but the night time crate was a gift from a friend. So I needed to fashion a divider for it, similar to your scenario.

I had an old wooden door that we took down in the garage, so I measured the dimensions of the plastic crate and cut the door down to fit snugly into the corners of the shells. We lightly treated the edges of the wood with bitter apple to discourage him from getting too curious about it. We used this until he was about 4 months old, he never seemed bothered by the wooden divider and it saved us having to buy something.


----------

